# Modded f16



## Acid5 (Jun 7, 2018)

My first mod ever so forgive the fact it isn't real original but I am pretty proud. Unfortunately, its not so comfy for me to shoot... I need something more in the handle. Anyone have an idea for me so I can try to keep my over all look?


----------



## MakoPat (Mar 12, 2018)

If it is too flat or thin, you can make a wooden insert to slide between the wires of the handle... and redo that awesome wrap. It looks awesome.


----------



## mattwalt (Jan 5, 2017)

A member here made a wood sandwich and then also welded 2 small posts so worked as a pinch grip - very cool mod.

Honestly though - I'd start looking for something a little less high in the fork area and wide enough to grip comfortably...


----------



## Grandpa Grumpy (Apr 21, 2013)

mattwalt said:


> A member here made a wood sandwich and then also welded 2 small posts so worked as a pinch grip - very cool mod.
> 
> Honestly though - I'd start looking for something a little less high in the fork area and wide enough to grip comfortably...


Matt, I believe this is the one your referring to. I had a welder lower the fork one inch and add the finger, thumb hooks and a crossbar to keep the handle in position. I just cut a quarter inch saw kerf down each sidea of a walnut block and carved to shape. The handle is a friction fit just like the original plastic daisy.


----------

